# What Can The Heater Run Off Of?



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

It's my understanding that my outlets and A/C will not work unless I have a power source such as a generator or I'm plugged in. Is that the same for my heater? Can it just run off of the LP tanks and battery?

Thanks!

Cari


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes your heat comes from the LP gas. The Outbacks do not have electric heat. Most of us buy little electric ceramic heaters. The Hot Water Heater & the Fridge can run off of both electric or gas.

Tami


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Yes your heat comes from the LP gas. The Outbacks do not have electric heat. Most of us buy little electric ceramic heaters. The Hot Water Heater & the Fridge can run off of both electric or gas.
> 
> Tami


But be warned, the blower on the heater takes a lot of power and will use up the battery power quickly. OTOH, the hot water heater and fridge uses little as long as you turn off the anti-dew heater on the fridge.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Does this mean that the fan blower moter for the heater is 12v?


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Cari said:


> It's my understanding that my outlets and A/C will not work unless I have a power source such as a generator or I'm plugged in. Is that the same for my heater? Can it just run off of the LP tanks and battery?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cari


Wouldn't I have to be plugged in to use a ceramic heater? I'm talking about using the TT when there is no power source, I just wanted to make sure the heat would work for my hunting father in law. We bought extended batteries that are intended to last for 4+ days.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Cari said:


> It's my understanding that my outlets and A/C will not work unless I have a power source such as a generator or I'm plugged in. Is that the same for my heater? Can it just run off of the LP tanks and battery?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cari


Wouldn't I have to be plugged in to use a ceramic heater? I'm talking about using the TT when there is no power source, I just wanted to make sure the heat would work for my hunting father in law. We bought extended batteries that are intended to last for 4+ days.
[/quote]

Yes, to use an electric heater you would need a power source, but not the heat.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Cari said:


> It's my understanding that my outlets and A/C will not work unless I have a power source such as a generator or I'm plugged in. Is that the same for my heater? Can it just run off of the LP tanks and battery?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cari


Wouldn't I have to be plugged in to use a ceramic heater? I'm talking about using the TT when there is no power source, I just wanted to make sure the heat would work for my hunting father in law. We bought extended batteries that are intended to last for 4+ days.
[/quote]

EXTENDED BATTERIES ???? Ok -- now you have my interest --

The only true way, IMO, to get extended anything.. is to do it through a couple of TROJAN 125s and a solar charger -- thats what i do and I still have to be careful ... with those batteries and a 75 watt charger I can go indefinite...

Exactly what are you calling extended batteries???


----------

